# "H.H: Garro - Shield of Lies!" Front Cover.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So the Knight Errant gets another audio. Will this be yet _another_ recruiting mission or something that actually expands the story? We will soon find out.  The cover itself is neat and worable for me. Nice to see a woman getting coverage as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think it could be Keeler?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think it could be Keeler?


I think Keeler, like Sanguinius, is a blonde. Though Sanguinius had black hair in _Horus Rising_, whose to say Keeler won't be a red-head here. Although... (Spoilers for Vengeful Spirit below)




According to Mersadie Oliton, both Euphrati Keeler and Kyril Sindermann are on the run from Rogal Dorn's agents on Terra, and are spreading the Lectitio Divinitatus to the people. Maybe she dyed her hair. But if that is the case, why is Garro in a shoot-out and protecting her? Maybe Garro is defying the Sigilite and Dorn who both want her in jail??




LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps that's what the title is referring to in some shape.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All makes a lot of sense. If anyone would defend Keeler against the wishes of Malcador and others, it would be Garro(and Loken for that matter). Hair colour seems to be an ever changing thing within the series, depending on the author. Garro, the title, the robes she's wearing, all point Keeler to me, and it's about time!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The cover art is amazing. I have really enjoyed all the Garro audios so far, and I cannot wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_Legion of One_ was crappy IMO and _Sword of Truth_ was decent with the exception of the obvious plot. _Grey Angel_ I believe it is that is really good though. And yes about time they brought back Keeler.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think Keeler, like Sanguinius, is a blonde. Though Sanguinius had black hair in _Horus Rising_, whose to say Keeler won't be a red-head here. Although... (Spoilers for Vengeful Spirit below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seemed to have missed this story arc - where is it? In Garro audios?

Will they ever come out in print? Hate audio books and having to pay 20EUR for an audio file of 40 mins!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently it's some archivist that has discovered a treacherous plan amongst the admech and Garro is there to save the day.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Artwork keeps getting better. It would make new readers look at the first four differently. In fact, it would be interesting to see the sale sky rocket back on the first 3 if they changed the cover.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to say its Cyrene.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

mal310 said:


> I'm going to say its Cyrene.


The woman on that cover is Caucasian, yo.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

if it is Keeler be nice to see what is happening with her at last


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The tagline for it is:

"While the war rages on across the galaxy, for many on the Throneworld of Terra it exists only in rumour and hearsay. But in the course of her daily duties, humble adept Katanoh Tallery discovers evidence of a conspiracy within the Administratum - surely, this can only be the precursor to a traitor attack on the Solar System itself! Fleeing into the shadows, she soon finds herself at the mercy of the mysterious Knight Errant Nathaniel Garro. Will this stalwart defender of mankind be her saviour, or her executioner?"


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

gothik said:


> if it is Keeler be nice to see what is happening with her at last


have you read the first heretic mate?.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> have you read the first heretic mate?.


yeah but it was that long ago i cant remember all of it, last i remember she was a "guest" of the sisters of silence


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The woman on that cover is Caucasian, yo.


I thought she was, she looks like it here (although I know its not an official picture)

http://aarondembskibowden.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/red_by_noldofinve-d4s6vg9.jpg

However I no longer think its Cyrene. Lol


----------

